# Best Pump Track Bike



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I recently wrote an article on what makes the best pump track bike and I'm hoping to start some discussion on the topic.

I suggest basic/free changes you can make, such as:


Dropping your saddle
Locking out your rear suspension
Adding air to your forks and tyres

As well as purchases that can make pump tracks a lot more fun:


Using the right frame
Shortening your stem
Running a simpler drivetrain

I'm interested to hear from people that have purpose built pump track bikes. Are you using some super lightweight 4x bike or is it your dual duty dirt jumper too?

Here's mine:



Let's see yours!


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised by the lack of interest in this thread. Maybe in the spring when much of the country warms up.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Specialized Stumppumper Concept Bike - The Ultimate Pump Track Weapon - Pinkbike

[/end thread]


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Our local pump track has just shut down so that they can build yet another moronically themed executive habitat and consumer lifestyle experience - err mall with a condo on top of it . 

I used to borrow a buddies BMX to ride it, neither of my MTB's (Surly Karate Monkey or Specialized Epic) were any use at all and borrowed DJ bikes were nowhere near as much fun as the BMX. I pretty much think that BMX's are the ideal bikes for the pump tracks, but I am not a serious competitor, so I have never ridden a specifically designed larger wheeled bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Second the BMX. I like them way better for pumptracks. So much more responsive.

If I do jump on a 26" for them, it's usually this one - Sinister DNA w/ DMR fork. Just feels unwieldy compared to the little-wheeled machine though.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

iscariot said:


> Specialized Stumppumper Concept Bike - The Ultimate Pump Track Weapon - Pinkbike
> 
> [/end thread]


As far as MTB's go, or 26" whatever. This thing pretty much sums it up. If you are solely after a pump track machine.

If you are ok with other wheel sizes, just get a bmx haha. Trail or racing bikes.

I think a pump track is just for fun and building skills, to me it a run what you brung scenario, I can still shred through a pump track on my DH bike. Can I do it like I do on my DJ? No but I can learn to ride my DH differently, adapt&#8230;

Would I like to do a pump track race like crankworx? Ef yes, would I build a bike for it, no way, just take my DJ...


----------

